# Rare 1956 Hamilton Titan I Electric 500 Gold Filled



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting......have a look at eBay item 260281712491

:cry2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One for Paul, Larry, that's if his bank manager will stand it? :lol:

Lots of "if's" in the sales ploy though, but I suppose it will be "kosher" enough! I notice the seller fits a"NO TAMPER" sticker - - now that works both ways! He says it's to stop folks returning watches that have been opened and movements/parrts swapped out - but for yourself or Paul or a serious collector with knowledge, how would you check that there's a genuine movement in there unless you open the watch? :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Been watching that one since it was first posted  ...and never thought it was a true Wear Test prototype.

Having spoken to a few colleagues, we all agree that the only unusual feature about this Titan is the missing "ELECTRIC" from the dial (it is true that the Wear Test models also lacked this wording).

And to give the Seller credit, he has significantly lowered his BIN price over the last few days as well as updating his description with phases like "_While we are virtually 99% certain that it is NOT one of the original proto-type wear-test cases based upon the serial number of the case back, we feel very confident in stating that it is probably one of the original test dials made up in 1956._". Earlier on, they were stating that this WAS a prototype Wear Test watch.

Here is a correct Wear Test movement (not mine): different movement ring, different battery clamp and different markings to the one on sale.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> One for Paul, Larry, that's if his bank manager will stand it? :lol:
> 
> Lots of "if's" in the sales ploy though, but I suppose it will be "kosher" enough! I notice the seller fits a"NO TAMPER" sticker - - now that works both ways! He says it's to stop folks returning watches that have been opened and movements/parrts swapped out - but for yourself or Paul or a serious collector with knowledge, how would you check that there's a genuine movement in there unless you open the watch? :huh:


Not one for me Mel. It's a bit too "iffy" for me.

I'm just disappointed to see a seller using Rene's book and research to validate a very IMO questionable sale. :cry2:

I agree with your statement regarding the movement. If I were to spend some serious coin on a rare Hamilton electric (or any other watch), I think I'd buy direct from someone like Rene or Roy or Paul or Keith, etc. You know who you are 

It might just be me, but it seems that there are just too many scammers :bull*******: on eBay recently.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Been watching that one since it was first posted  ...and never thought it was a true Wear Test prototype.


Thanks for the info and pictures Paul.


----------

